# 06 Handa Rancher



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

My friend has an o6 Rancer, Wanting to get some new shoes. Stock rims, how big can she go?

Thanks


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Does it have 12 '' wheels on the back? My brother in law has 27'' swamplites with no lift and it doesnt rub anywhere ...but he had to buy some 12'' wheels for the back it came with 10's


----------



## Hambone_22345 (Jun 19, 2009)

*26s are tight on my '09 Rancher*

I have an '09 Rancher. I put 26" ITP 589s on it on 12" Vision Bruiser wheels and they fit pretty well. You might squeeze 27s on there but I suspect they would rub in some situations as the 26s do occasionally, but not very much. HTH

opcorn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Not sure on the wheels, I know they're stockers. Thanks guys


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the stock wheels are 12's front 11's rear, i had my 05 brute wheels and turned the rear backwards with 27' mudlites and they scrubbed some but i would say you should be good with 26". you can try to get some 12" Foreman wheels that way you have a lot more tire choices


----------

